# Tom's Track



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey boys

Finally I am about to start construction. Here is my new Design and I really like it give me some pro's and con's of it. There should be a 3" Hairpin at the end but the pregram I was using didnt have it, So its blank.

Tom


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice looking layout. You might want to really think about that 3" hairpin. On our layout a few years back, we redesigned it and removed the one we were using because it became such a pain for the inner two lanes. Especially when we started running more non mag types of chassis. rr


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Looks like it will be very challenging. Seasoned drivers will enjoy the tougher aspects of it while I see the lesser experienced getting frustrated. Just my opinion. I would enjoy the challenge.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

This looks like a track for magnet cars only. Drivers would start slow and ramp up their speed lap after lap. There would be little if any trigger movement on any given lap, except possibly in and out of the hairpin for the inner lanes. The winner would be the driver who ramped up the fastest without flying off on one of the sharp turns.


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey
Yeah I think you guys are right, I think that I should simplify it a little, but I have limited space and I want it to be a kinda long track, any help on how I can do this would be great.

I want it to be challenging but not frustrating, if you get what I mean


Tom


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

*And is this any better...*

Hey guys

Is this one a lot better than the other one.

Tom


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I think that one looks like a nice compromise without oversimplifying.


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

*WEll*

well guys 

I am ready to move in to my shed and my table is looking awsome. I have finnally come up with a design i like and will fit. Getting really exited!

Tom

(my track will be 4 lane, but i cant be bothed putting the other 2 lanes in the desnign)


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tom750 said:


> well guys
> 
> I am ready to move in to my shed and my table is looking awsome. I have finnally come up with a design i like and will fit. Getting really exited!
> 
> ...


Make sure you like those multiple S-turns before you do anything permanent. I had some on mine and ended up hated them because they were too difficult to get through consistently.

Just my $.02 worth.

'doba


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah I have always liked s turns, but i can always take them out if i want.

Tom


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

One of your lanes seems to be on the outside of all but one turn. That lane will totally dominate. Balanced tracks make for better racing. They don't have to be perfectly balanced but when one lane can consistently scream around the turns while the other is consistently slowing, it's not even close.


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

TK Solver said:


> One of your lanes seems to be on the outside of all but one turn. That lane will totally dominate. Balanced tracks make for better racing. They don't have to be perfectly balanced but when one lane can consistently scream around the turns while the other is consistently slowing, it's not even close.


 Yep I see ur point, looks like its another re-design.

well at least its something for me to do while i wait for track to come in.

Tom


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Tom,

How much space are you allocating to this track? If you're using Tracker2000 you can set a 'table size' first and play around with a few designs, otherwise I'm sure a few of us here will throw you a couple of designs.

Here's a comp we ran in Perth for a HO track at a commercial raceway, which may give you some ideas:

http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1168389859

Cheers

Richard


----------

